# Level5 / Dewalt Mega boxes?



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone using these, level 5 says it holds 25% more, Dewalt say 50% more??? Any help here would be great.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Wondering the same thing, and considering buying some level 5 or dewalt boxes myself....


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Stephen0220 said:


> Wondering the same thing, and considering buying some level 5 or dewalt boxes myself....


I bought a few level 5 mega boxes then run fine and worth the few extra bucks


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Just take into consideration Larger boxes are heavier. They're going to be filled with more material. Obviously that means there's less down time at the pump and more time at the wall but you will get fatigued faster.

Also you're employees won't like the larger boxes since they're heavier hahah.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

I ran Columbia's "Fat Boy" last week and I hated the extra weight. I started filling it 3/4 which defeats the purpose.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I used to run Columbia fat boys as well and they're heavy filled up that's for sure haha.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

What's price difference between DeWalt/Level5 vs TapeTech/Columbia ?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Shelwyn said:


> I used to run Columbia fat boys as well and they're heavy filled up that's for sure haha.


Yeah i agree, but there is a time and a place for oversize boxes. But it's not always.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Shelwyn said:


> I used to run Columbia fat boys as well and they're heavy filled up that's for sure haha.


Yes a draw back but nice on long runs.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Buy two 10" boxes and two 12" boxes of normal size. Two handles also. Have a laborer fill the empty box while you run the full one. He can keep refilling empty boxes. He can trace behind with a 12" knife too. Fast.


----------

